# StringWriter konvertieren in einen String !!!



## reymond (21. Aug 2003)

hallo zusammen

zerbrich mir fast den kopf ab solch einem veloständerproblem, wie krieg ich einen Variable vom Typ StringWriter in normalen String ???
ein cast geht nicht, muss ich eine schleife oder ähnlich schreiben?


```
StringWriter out = new StringWriter(); // erzeugen einen StringWriter
trans.transform(xmlSource, new StreamResult(out)); // stylesheet Transformation
```
............ 

herzlichen dank für jeden hinweis...

reymond


----------



## mariopetr (21. Aug 2003)

```
StringWriter writer=new StringWriter();
writer.write("hallo");
String myString=writer.getBuffer.toString();
```


----------



## reymond (22. Aug 2003)

hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen müssen.....
aber herzlichen dank für die prompte antwort!!

gruss reymond


----------

